# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  ملف كامل لأشيك وأحلي طرح للبنوتات وطرق مختلفة للف بالصور والشرح كمان

## salwa adam

دى تشكيلة جامدة جدا من الصور وطرق لفها
أنا المرة دى هسيبكم مع الصور والمرة الجاية ان شاء الله 
هنزل الشرح 
أتفرجوا وقولوا يا رب تعجبكم انا جبت تشكيلة طرح علي قد ما قدرت
أسيبكم تشوفوا بقا

----------


## salwa adam

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## salwa adam



----------


## salwa adam

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## salwa adam

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## salwa adam

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## salwa adam

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## salwa adam

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## salwa adam

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## salwa adam

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## salwa adam

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## salwa adam

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## salwa adam

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## salwa adam

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## salwa adam

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## salwa adam

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## salwa adam

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## salwa adam

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## salwa adam

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## salwa adam

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## salwa adam

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## salwa adam

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## salwa adam

أنا كدة خلصت الصور وإن شاء الله المرة الجاية هنزل الشرح وبالصور كماااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
بس بعد ما آخد رست بقا من حقي
وعلي فكرة الطرحة الي أنا جربتها وطلعت تحفة وشيك اوى عليا 
دى جربوها وشوفوا انتوا بقا

----------


## ابن البلد

تسلم أيدك 
الصور ظهرت أخيرا

----------


## salwa adam

منورى والله في الموضوع 
شكرا علي مرورك الكريم

----------


## jeema

بصراحة اخر حاجة تسلم ايديكي ياقمر على المجهود الرائع بس للاسف معرفتش اعملهم لوحدي

----------

